# Canadians Seek to Arrest George W. Bush on Oct. 20th



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

[URL="http://www.veteranstoday.com/2011/09/11/canada-arrest-george-bush/"]Canadians Seek to Arrest George W. Bush on Oct. 20th veteranstoday.com - An upcoming planned speaking engagement in Canada by former President George W. Bush is again generating a wave of protest. Bush is reportedly scheduled to speak on October 20th at a gathering in Surrey, British Columbia hosted by Surrey Mayor Diane Watts. But Lawyers Against the War (LAW) says the Canadian government must either bar Bush at the border because of his alleged involvement in torture and other war crimes and crimes against humanity, or order his arrest when he enters Canada both to ensure he is prosecuted here or elsewhere, and to prevent him from returning to safe haven from prosecution in the United States. In an August 25 letter to Prime Minister Stephen Harper and the Canadian Ministers.....

This is laughable


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Silly Canadians. Wonder if EO will be on the arrest team?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's gonna happen......


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> Silly Canadians. Wonder if EO will be on the arrest team?


There is a sore name from the past.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Secret Service detail would go ballistic all over their cowardly asses.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> Secret Service detail would go ballistic all over their cowardly asses.


I was thinking this has potential for world-class entertainment....one of the hippie freaks attempts a citizen's arrest, and gets face-planted by the USSS and RCMP.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

i think they are smoked too much grass up there


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They don't have balls big enough to try.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Fuck 'em.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

hope the SS is on their toes or old George will be ducking flying shoes again :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Ronald Reagan attacked by protestor - YouTube


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> Secret Service detail would go ballistic all over their cowardly asses.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

mtc said:


> Think they're Obamassaiah supporters?


If you love me, you'll try to arrest George W. Bush.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> Ronald Reagan attacked by protestor - YouTube


That guy shouldnt have never been able to get that close.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> That guy shouldnt have never been able to get that close.


Agreed....I researched the incident a bit, and the whacko had a legitimate press pass, issued by some hippie-dippy newspaper. After this incident, the Secret Service modified both their review of press passes, and also their security of former Presidents, which was much more lax than for sitting Presidents.

Speaking of which, Bill Clinton is the last President who will receive lifetime protection from the Secret Service, as there is now a 10-year limit after they leave office. I really hope that Congress reconsiders this, as George W. Bush pissed-off a lot of terrorists during his tenure, and assassinating him would be a HUGE victory for al-Qaeda.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Surprise surprise. The last to receive lifetime protection is a democrat.


----------

